# problemas al configurar dominio dyndns con ip dinamica

## johpunk

bueno resulta que e creado un blog wordpress que tengo hospedado en mi computador con ayuda de dyndns pero e querido configurar el ddclient el cual me e guiado por este wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ddclient mi intencion es evitar la publicidad que pone el dyndns en el blog y poder pasar un link directo de algun post por ejemplo http://ejemplo.com/xxxx/xxxx/xxxx ya tenia todo al parecer configurado pero cuando intento entrar  en mi web pues en vez de mostrarla me mostraba el localhost osea donde esta el directorio wordpress una vez alli  ingresaba al dicho directorio ahi salia mi blog pero todo feo sin el theme que le asigne etc, por lo que no me dejo nisiquiera logarme para acomodarlo entonces mi prgunta es que debo hacer para solucionar todo esto? por el blog ya no importa me toco borrar todo pq la verdad no supe como acomodar esto entonces queria saber que es lo que debo hacer exactamente para que no me suceda esto otra vez, solo quiero usar el dominio dyndns con ip dinamica e buscado en google y casi la mayoria de los tutos son igual pero la verdad no se en donde este fallando en al consiguracion del ddclient o de como tengo configurada mi cuenta en https://www.dyndns.com pq intente colocando de mcuhas formas el enlacedesde wordpress en WordPress address (URL) y Blog address (URL) y nada o me daba error o salia el blog sin theme y no me dejaba hacer nada, otra cosa es que mientras estube tratando de solucionar todo esto se desaparecio el nombre del Hostname osea que cuando estaba como root solo salia lo siguiente  ~# alguna idea de como evitar este problema?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> bueno resulta que e creado un blog wordpress que tengo hospedado en mi computador con ayuda de dyndns pero e querido configurar el ddclient el cual me e guiado por este wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ddclient mi intencion es evitar la publicidad que pone el dyndns en el blog y poder pasar un link directo de algun post por ejemplo http://ejemplo.com/xxxx/xxxx/xxxx ya tenia todo al parecer configurado pero cuando intento entrar  en mi web pues en vez de mostrarla me mostraba el localhost osea donde esta el directorio wordpress una vez alli  ingresaba al dicho directorio ahi salia mi blog pero todo feo sin el theme que le asigne etc, por lo que no me dejo nisiquiera logarme para acomodarlo entonces mi prgunta es que debo hacer para solucionar todo esto? por el blog ya no importa me toco borrar todo pq la verdad no supe como acomodar esto entonces queria saber que es lo que debo hacer exactamente para que no me suceda esto otra vez, solo quiero usar el dominio dyndns con ip dinamica e buscado en google y casi la mayoria de los tutos son igual pero la verdad no se en donde este fallando en al consiguracion del ddclient o de como tengo configurada mi cuenta en https://www.dyndns.com pq intente colocando de mcuhas formas el enlacedesde wordpress en WordPress address (URL) y Blog address (URL) y nada o me daba error o salia el blog sin theme y no me dejaba hacer nada, otra cosa es que mientras estube tratando de solucionar todo esto se desaparecio el nombre del Hostname osea que cuando estaba como root solo salia lo siguiente  ~# alguna idea de como evitar este problema?

 

Lógicamente al acceder al contenido del root de tu webserver, se mostrará lo que hubiera allí contenido.

Apache y la mayoría de los webservers buscan el archivo indice (index.algomas) para mostrar y en caso de no encontrarlo simplemente listan el contenido del directorio raiz... Esto es lo que te estaba pasando.

Para evitarlo, la poxima vez instala wordpress en el directorio raiz de tu webserver o instala un archivo index que redireccione de alguna manera (si eso es lo que necesitas) desde el root a la carpeta wordpress... Un simple javascript window.location basta y sobra por ejemplo: http://www.tizag.com/javascriptT/javascriptredirect.php

Respecto a la falla de wordpress, suena a que por algún motivo no se estaban cargando los CSS de tu tema, puede haber tenido que ver con lo que comentas de que se te cambió el hostname.

Para la próxima vez, si vas a hostear un dominio propio, antes de instalar nada, asegurate de tener bien configurado el FQDN: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Setup_Your_FQDN

Respecto a ddclient, el log del programa, el archivo de configuración, algo que podamos ver?

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

ok e echo lo siguiente instale denuevo el ddclient siguiendo los pasos de el wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ddclient hay una parte donde dice 

 *Quote:*   

> To guarantee success, you may wish to use DynDNS.org's automatic config generator. This of course requires you to have an account with DynDNS.org. 

 

al ingresar alli me lleva a la web de dyndns donde me dice que formato de configuración elegir para mi blog escojo ddclient y al darle generate me muestra la siguiente información

 *Quote:*   

>  ## ddclient configuration file
> 
> daemon=600                  # check every 600 seconds
> 
> syslog=yes                  # log update msgs to syslog
> ...

 

entonces me voy al fichero de configuración del ddclient el cual lo deje asi

 *Quote:*   

> ######################################################################
> 
> ## 
> 
> ## $Id: sample-etc_ddclient.conf 8 2006-06-14 19:51:39Z wimpunk $
> ...

 

la configuracion de mi cuenta dyndns la tengo de la siguiente manera 

 *Quote:*   

> service type = host with ip
> 
> ip address= mi ip
> 
> ttl = 60 seg default  dynamic dns value

 

reinicio el ddclient e intento entrar a mi blog y me sigue saliendo el localhost  :Confused:   pero esta vez ya no me cambia el nombre del hostname nose que me falte para poder echar a andar mi blog  :Idea: 

----------

## i92guboj

No entiendo muy bien el sentido del hilo.

Dyndns tan solo asigna un nombre dns a una dirección ip. Por ejemplo, si tu ip pública es 123.256.127.96, podrás acceder al contenido de tu servidor web local desde internet usando esto en tu browser:

```
http://123.256.127.96/
```

El único propósito de cualquier servicio dns que contrates (ya sea gratuíto como dyndns o de pago) es que puedas usar un nombre de dominio en lugar de una ip para referirte a una máquina en internet. Si eso se cumple y puedes acceder a tu ordenador usando tu nombre dns sea el que sea, entonces dyndns está haciendo su trabajo.

El resto de tus problemas serán de rutas, permisos o de configuración de tu servidor web (apache, lighttpd o el que sea), pero dyndns no tiene nada que ver con eso. O es que no he entendido bien el problema.

----------

## johpunk

dydns me a funcionado bien pero quiero evitar la publicidad que pone en el tope del blog, y también que a la hora de yo querer pasar el link directo de algun post por ejemplo johpunk.etc.org/instalacion/gentoo.html en vez de salirme algo similar a eso solo me pone johpunk.etc.org entonces eso es lo que quiero evitar, y buscando por google me tope con lo de ip dinamica + dyndns ya que uso ip dinamica, yo mi cuenta dyndns la tenia cofigurada  con webhop redirect y creo que ese es el movito por el cual me sale publicidad y no me deja pasar links directos a las entradas de mi blogy por eso quiero hacer esto del ddclient pero algo me hace falta y la verdad no se que es, por lo que dices del apache no tengo idea ya que en los tutos que e visto aparte del wiki que use no nombran al apache

----------

## achaw

Y si usas no-ip? A mi me va como seda...

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> dydns me a funcionado bien pero quiero evitar la publicidad que pone en el tope del blog, y también que a la hora de yo querer pasar el link directo de algun post por ejemplo johpunk.etc.org/instalacion/gentoo.html en vez de salirme algo similar a eso solo me pone johpunk.etc.org entonces eso es lo que quiero evitar, y buscando por google me tope con lo de ip dinamica + dyndns ya que uso ip dinamica

 

No se a qué te refieres. Yo uso dyndns desde hace siglos y nunca he tenido ads ni nada de eso. Eso normalmente son cosas del hosting (claro que si es tu máquina ese no será tu caso). 

El mío: http://jesgue.homelinux.org

Lo que no entiendo es qué es lo que supuestamente tiene que ver el uso de un servicio dns con el contenido mostrado en tu página. El nombre dns es solo eso: un nombre, una representación alternativa que sustituye a tu ip en internet para facilitar la navegación y memorización de urls.

Escribir tu nombre dns es a todos los efectos equivalente a escribir tu dirección ip, lo cual significa que si escribes tu ip en el browser deberías ver exactamente lo mismo que si escribes tu hombre dns, así que pruébalo (siempre que tu servidor de dns tenga tu ip correcta, claro). Lo que se muestre a partir de ahí va a depender de tu servidor web, no del servicio dns.Last edited by i92guboj on Wed Oct 08, 2008 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johpunk

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Y si usas no-ip? A mi me va como seda...
> 
> Saludos

 

uso dyndns

----------

## johpunk

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   dydns me a funcionado bien pero quiero evitar la publicidad que pone en el tope del blog, y también que a la hora de yo querer pasar el link directo de algun post por ejemplo johpunk.etc.org/instalacion/gentoo.html en vez de salirme algo similar a eso solo me pone johpunk.etc.org entonces eso es lo que quiero evitar, y buscando por google me tope con lo de ip dinamica + dyndns ya que uso ip dinamica 
> 
> No se a qué te refieres. Yo uso dyndns desde hace siglos y nunca he tenido ads ni nada de eso. Eso normalmente son cosas del hosting (claro que si es tu máquina ese no será tu caso). 
> 
> El mío: http://jesgue.homelinux.org
> ...

 

te entiendo pero como dije anteriormente no se que me  hace falta   :Confused:   mira como sale http://johpunk.homelinux.org/ la publicidad en la parte de arriba, y trata de darle click a alguna entrada y fijate que en la barra de direccion no cambia nada, comportamiento que no tiene tu blog, si hay que hacerle alguna modificación al apache me puedes pasar algun wiki o guia   :Smile: 

pd: puse denuevo la configuracion de mi cuenta dyndns como webhop redirect para que funcione

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> te entiendo pero como dije anteriormente no se que me  hace falta    mira como sale http://johpunk.homelinux.org/ la publicidad en la parte de arriba, y trata de darle click a alguna entrada y fijate que en la barra de direccion no cambia nada, comportamiento que no tiene tu blog 
> 
> 

 

Ya veo. No se por qué dyndns está añadiendo un marco nuevo a tu web, y no lo hace en mi caso. Debe ser alguna opción, o quizás sea por la antigüedad de mi cuenta... Habrá que investigarlo.

En cuanto a lo de la url, eso te lo puedo explicar. Dyndns está añadiendo contenido en un marco (frame) distinto. Éste es uno de los problemas más famosos de los marcos. Un marco es una página web separada. Por tanto, al abrir tu sitio en realidad se ven dos páginas web, cada una en su marco. El gran problema es que el browser no puede mostrar la url de ambas al mismo tiempo. Cuando se navega en marcos no hay forma fácil de manejar las url. 

Si usas firefox, por ejemplo, puedes hacer right click sobre cualquier parte del fondo de tu página (no del ad) y seleccionar en el menú "este marco" -> "mostrar solo este marco". A partir de ahí si podrás navegar normalmente, pero con la url "fea", basada en tu ip. Casi todos los browsers tienen una opción similar.

Como ves, la solución a tu problema pasa por quitar el marco añadido, lo cual debería resolver tu problema con las urls también.

----------

## johpunk

tienes razon sale mi blog sin publicidad pero con el nombre de mi ip etc pero no seria factible para las persona que quisieran visitar mi blog y por lo que dices de tu cuenta es posible que sea por la antiguedad pero igual sigo estancado, por eso estoy tratando de resolver este problema con el ddclient

----------

## i92guboj

Te cuento algunos de mis datos de configuración en dyndns.com por si quieres probar a ponerlos igual, por si acaso.

No he probado webhop redirect, quizás ese sea el problema. Yo siempre he usado la opción Host with IP address, y tengo la opción "Create wildcard alias for "*.host.domain.tld"" desactivada, debajo escribo mi dirección ip actual, aunque de eso se encarga ddclient de todas formas.

EDIT: También es cierto que dyndns es más famoso, pero si te da problemas siempre puedes usar otro servicio de dns gratuíto, como te sugieren más arriba.

----------

## johpunk

asi exactamente lo tengo yo y al entrar a mi blog me sale el localhost  en vez de la principal de mi blog, en la configuracion del wordpress la tengo asi

WordPress address (URL): http://190.73.79.237/wordpress

Blog address (URL): http://190.73.79.237/wordpress

tambien e puesto http://johpunk.homelinux.org y e jugado con las opciones y nada aun

----------

## achaw

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   Y si usas no-ip? A mi me va como seda...
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> uso dyndns

 

Cierto...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## johpunk

e vuelto a hacer todo desde 0 y nada aun  :Confused:  e puesto desde la configuración que da dyndns.org para el ddclient hasta la del wiki y mezclando las diferentes opciones que me da, al reiniciar el ddclient solo me marca 2 [ok] pero lo que no me explico es pq no me muestra la principal de mi blog sino el localhost   :Exclamation:   alguna idea o informacion que les pueda proporcionar? si el ddclient tiene algun log me podrian decir donde encontrarlo para mostrarselos  :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Jopunk, no funciona por lo que ya te respondí mas arriba, te falta el archivo índice en la raiz de tu apache. (Que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con ddclient, por otro lado.)

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> pero lo que no me explico es pq no me muestra la principal de mi blog sino el localhost

 

¿puedes mostrarnos como has configurado ambos hosts virtuales? A mi http://johpunk.homelinux.org  me resuelve bien. ¿no estarás intentado acceder a tu IP pública desde la red local no?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   pero lo que no me explico es pq no me muestra la principal de mi blog sino el localhost 
> 
> ¿puedes mostrarnos como has configurado ambos hosts virtuales? A mi http://johpunk.homelinux.org  me resuelve bien. ¿no estarás intentado acceder a tu IP pública desde la red local no?

 

A mi, http://johpunk.homelinux.org me resuelve bien también pero creo entender que a lo que jopunk se refiere es a que no se muestra el contenido del directorio wordpress si no que se muestra el "index of", a falta de un archivo index, valga la redundancia... Esto no tiene nada que ver con la configuración de dyndns (me corrigen si me equivoco, no se si dyndns puede hacer redireccion por subdominios, nunca usé dyndns).

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Vale, ya lo entiendo.  Johpunk, si no usas servidores virtuales tan solo has de configurar Apache para que el DocumentRoot apunte al mismo valor que está ahora pero añadiendo "wordpress" a la ruta. Si  usas servidores virtuales tan solo has de crear uno nuevo con un ServerAlias a johpunk.homelinux.org y el mismo DocumentRoot que en el caso anterior

----------

## johpunk

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi, http://johpunk.homelinux.org me resuelve bien también pero creo entender que a lo que jopunk se refiere es a que no se muestra el contenido del directorio wordpress si no que se muestra el "index of", a falta de un archivo index, valga la redundancia... Esto no tiene nada que ver con la configuración de dyndns (me corrigen si me equivoco, no se si dyndns puede hacer redireccion por subdominios, nunca usé dyndns).
> 
> Salud!

 

exacto ese es mi problema

----------

## johpunk

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Vale, ya lo entiendo.  Johpunk, si no usas servidores virtuales tan solo has de configurar Apache para que el DocumentRoot apunte al mismo valor que está ahora pero añadiendo "wordpress" a la ruta. Si  usas servidores virtuales tan solo has de crear uno nuevo con un ServerAlias a johpunk.homelinux.org y el mismo DocumentRoot que en el caso anterior

 

edite mi /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

y al final puse lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/wordpress"

 

reinicie apache y aun no me muestra la principal de mi blog y por loq ue dice el amigo inodoro_pereyra mira el contenido de el directorio wordpress

 *Quote:*   

> index.php             wp-config.php         wp-load.php      wp-rss.php
> 
> wp-admin              wp-config-sample.php  wp-login.php     wp-settings.php
> 
> wp-app.php            wp-content            wp-mail.php      wp-trackback.php
> ...

 

si existe ese index que tu dices pero de igual forma no funca, no se que me falte aun para tener todo en orden

----------

## Stolz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> reinicie apache y aun no me muestra la principal de mi blog 

 

Veo que la pagina principal es index.php. Siento si la pregunta es demasiado obvia pero ¿configuraste Apache para que por defecto muestre index.php? Se hace con la directiva DirectoryIndex. Por ejemplo, algo así como 

```
 DirectoryIndex index.php index.html ...
```

----------

## johpunk

puse en mi  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf  de la siguiente manera 

 *Quote:*   

> DirectoryIndex index.php 

 

y 

 *Quote:*   

> DirectoryIndex "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/wordpress/index.php"

 

cada vez que ago una modificacion reinicio el servicio del apache y pues aun nada no funciona   :Confused: 

----------

## Stolz

Si no ves la página index.php de wordpress ¿qué ves?. Si dices que los cambios no tienen efecto al reiniciar ¿no será que estás tocando el archivo de configuración equivocado?.  ¿Cuantos hosts de Apache tienes definidos?. ¿Qué archivos es el que estás tocando?. Si no es eso no se me ocurre qué más puede ser.

----------

## johpunk

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si no ves la página index.php de wordpress ¿qué ves?. Si dices que los cambios no tienen efecto al reiniciar ¿no será que estás tocando el archivo de configuración equivocado?.  ¿Cuantos hosts de Apache tienes definidos?. ¿Qué archivos es el que estás tocando?. Si no es eso no se me ocurre qué más puede ser.

 

lo cambios no hisieron efecto sigue saliendo el index of / , el archivo que estoy modificando es el /etc/apache2/httpd.conf  donde le puse lo del DirectoryIndex y sobre cuantos host pues 1  :Confused:  otra cosa que e notado es que e borrado el ddclient a proposito e intento entrar al blog y sigue funcionando pero claro entra al index of /

----------

## Stolz

Para mi que tienes un pequeño desastre en tu configuración. Apache no ignora las configuraciones por que sí. He seguido el hilo y llego a la conclusión de que no te has leído muy a fondo la documentación de Apache. Prueba a desactivar totalmente los índices (Options -Indexes) y si aun así sigue viendo los índices está claro que no estás tocando la configuración adecuada. En ese caso, mi consejo es que borres toda la configuración, empieces desde cero, previa lectura pausada del a documentación de Apache, y cuando la lo tengas claro, configuralo para usar hosts virtuales. En tu caso un solo host virtual, el principal, que deberás de configurar desde /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf, no desde httpd.conf. Si quieres puedes poner phpMyAdmin en otro host virtual. Tocar httpd.conf. para cosas no relacionadas con el servidor en sí es contraproducente, en cuanto haya una actualización de Apache te resultará extremadamente difícil de mantener actualizado el httpd.conf.

Saludozzzz

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Si no ves la página index.php de wordpress ¿qué ves?. Si dices que los cambios no tienen efecto al reiniciar ¿no será que estás tocando el archivo de configuración equivocado?.  ¿Cuantos hosts de Apache tienes definidos?. ¿Qué archivos es el que estás tocando?. Si no es eso no se me ocurre qué más puede ser. 
> 
> lo cambios no hisieron efecto sigue saliendo el index of / , el archivo que estoy modificando es el /etc/apache2/httpd.conf  donde le puse lo del DirectoryIndex y sobre cuantos host pues 1  otra cosa que e notado es que e borrado el ddclient a proposito e intento entrar al blog y sigue funcionando pero claro entra al index of /

 

Lo que te comenta Stolz sobre DocumentRoot es totalmente válido, lo mismo va para lo de los hosts virtuales, respecto a DirectoryIndex, si entro en la carpeta wordpress de tu webserver veo correctamente a wordpress saludando con el "hello world", por lo que apache está renderizando correctamente los archivos PHP. Toda esa parte de la configuración no la toques mas.

El problema mas grande que estás experimentando jopunk, es conceptual. La pauta me la da que creas que si borras ddclient te va a dejar de funcionar el blog. 

Lee un poco mas sobre que es un DNS y como funciona, hasta tanto consigas que apache obedezca a la opción DocumentRoot, te lo dije en el primer mensaje, podrías usar un archivo de indice que redireccione con javascript desde / a /wordpress. (Una solución cochina pero que cumple su cometido).

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Mirando http://190.73.79.237/test.php se ve claramente que DOCUMENT_ROOT esta configurado como /var/www/localhost/htdocs, no /var/www/localhost/htdocs/wordpress, lo cual confirma que, o no estas cambiando en absoluto el archivo de configuración, o estas cambiando el archivo equivocado.

----------

## johpunk

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Mirando http://190.73.79.237/test.php se ve claramente que DOCUMENT_ROOT esta configurado como /var/www/localhost/htdocs, no /var/www/localhost/htdocs/wordpress, lo cual confirma que, o no estas cambiando en absoluto el archivo de configuración, o estas cambiando el archivo equivocado.

 

tengo entendido que el archivo de configuración es /etc/apache2/httpd.conf   :Confused:   y por otro lado no tendre que tener a juro un vhost o no es necesario pq si es asi no tengo ningun vhost

----------

## johpunk

e instalado un vhost y e hecho lo siguiente, edite el fichero /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf donde puse lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> # Virtual Hosts
> 
> #
> 
> # If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your
> ...

 

lo que esta en negrita lo e agregado yo, pero al ingresar al blog sale ahora es el contenido de el directorio folder mas no el blog, otra cosa es que al agregar index.php a DirectoryIndex me sale denuevo el index of / pero con la unica diferencia que en la parte de abajo del mismo sale asi Apache Server at 190.73.79.237 Port 80, alguna idea de que me pueda faltar en al configuracion para que pueda funcionar mi blog?  :Idea:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AnimAlf

Para asignar diferentes nombres al mismo puerto, tienes que tener activado wildcards en el servidor de nombres de tu ip, si no, siempre te irá al primero que tienes asignado. No-ip lo proporcionaba antes. ahora es de pago, en el dyndns (no se si lo escribo bien), no se como funciona eso, pero debes tenerlo activado para que te funcione.

Localmente puedes comprobarlos creando alias en el archivo /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain

nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn     maquina maquina.es virtual1.maquina.es virtual2.maquina.es

asignando diferentes virtual host al puerto 80 irá a parar al host virtual con el que se correspondan los nombres. Si el nombre no existe en la resolución de nombres en caso de remoto con wildcards, entonces irá al primer virtual host del puerto correspondiente

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

ok muchas gracias a todos ya e solucionado mi problema cree un vhost y lo configure de la siguiente manera 

 *Quote:*   

> <VirtualHost *:80>
> 
> ServerName http://johpunk.homelinux.org
> 
> DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/wordpress
> ...

 

y en la configuración del wordpress en Dirección de WordPress (URL) y Dirección del blog (URL) puse la direccion de mi blog, reinicie el apache y listo funciono a la perfeccion   :Cool: 

----------

